
Rebase: The complete guide on rebasing in Git - PascalPrecht
https://rebase-book.com
======
PascalPrecht
Hey everyone,

This month I started writing a book about rebasing in Git to help developers
being more productive.

I've also set myself a deadline to ship a first version within 2 months. If
you want, you can follow the progress over at Indie Hackers:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/product/rebase-
book](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/rebase-book)

Let me know what you think!

